# Wallpaper HO scale Scenes!!



## sceniks49 (Oct 14, 2014)

We are releasing new model backgrounds that are printed on real genuine HP wallpaper material. These products are high quality and high resolution. For more information visit the website - sceniks49 dot com.

All form members will get an instant 10% off your order by entering the code 'forum49'

We are looking for opinions, new ideas for new backgrounds and any other ideas, so feel free to ask us any questions or suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Linky stinky.


----------



## sceniks49 (Oct 14, 2014)

sceniks49.com


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

no can find website sorry


----------



## sceniks49 (Oct 14, 2014)

www.sceniks49.com


----------

